# Scam sale on Indian Ringneck Parrot or not?



## danthebirdman (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi I am looking at getting a ring neck parrot and I am unsure if it is a scam.
I think it might be one as when I searched it into google images, the pictures from the gumtree ad are on there, does anyone have any tips on how to be sure? Thanks, Dan.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

If the image search is from a different source then it seems like it would be a scam.
Search online for breeders and look to get your ringneck from one of them. 
You can also find resources for breeders in Cage & Aviary magazine.


----------

